# Kitchen Expandable Spray Nozzle In Your Bathroom



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So the title says most but you know that spray nozzle on your kitchen sink (in your house), I saw that mounted with about a 24" hose in a big 5er over the weekend. Without getting gross I think we all know what it's for. Has anyone added one? Or is this new territory. I don't think it would be that hard of a mod, you have the cold or hot water in the sink already and just run water line through a cabinet = clean toilet?

Anyone see a problem I'm missing? Cut into existing water line, put in a T fitting, connect spray nozzle and mount.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, Seen them. Thought them a good idea.
Remembered I have a 5 yoer old daughter and pictured entire contents of fresh tank sprayed throughout the bathroom.
I believe Thetford makes one specifically as and add on for a toilet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> So the title says most but you know that spray nozzle on your kitchen sink (in your house), I saw that mounted with about a 24" hose in a big 5er over the weekend. Without getting gross I think we all know what it's for. Has anyone added one? Or is this new territory. I don't think it would be that hard of a mod, you have the cold or hot water in the sink already and just run water line through a cabinet = clean toilet?
> 
> Anyone see a problem I'm missing? Cut into existing water line, put in a T fitting, connect spray nozzle and mount.
> 
> ...


I can't see a problem doing it like that

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Without getting gross I think we all know what it's for.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]92938[/snapback]​


Guess I'm the one that has to ask. What do you think it's for? Cleaning out the tank...like a Quickie Flush or as a bidet?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.

Was that clear enough without being gross, you use the spray nozzle to clean the toilet bowl.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.
> 
> Was that clear enough without being gross, you use the spray nozzle to clean the toilet bowl.
> 
> ...


Got it....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.
> 
> Was that clear enough without being gross, you use the spray nozzle to clean the toilet bowl.
> 
> ...


Nice Idea









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I think I'd add another valve somewhere between the tee and the spray nozzle. The sprayers are not known to be very reliable. I took my shower hose out of the loop that's attached to the surround and I use it when cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.Â
> ...


That's OK Jim, my first thought was bidet as well! shy

Does sound like a pretty good idea though. And easy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I already ahve a spray nozzle in the shower which means the bathroom, why would I need another?

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I think I'd add another valve somewhere between the tee and the spray nozzle. The sprayers are not known to be very reliable. I took my shower hose out of the loop that's attached to the surround and I use it when cleaning the bathroom.
> [snapback]93112[/snapback]​


Great Idea you and John, just use the shower









Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

2500Ram said:


> So the title says most but you know that spray nozzle on your kitchen sink (in your house), I saw that mounted with about a 24" hose in a big 5er over the weekend. Without getting gross I think we all know what it's for. Has anyone added one? Or is this new territory. I don't think it would be that hard of a mod, you have the cold or hot water in the sink already and just run water line through a cabinet = clean toilet?
> 
> Anyone see a problem I'm missing? Cut into existing water line, put in a T fitting, connect spray nozzle and mount.
> 
> ...


I thought that's why the shower head was on a hose?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You could always use the pressure washer at home...you the the kind 2000psi









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I already ahve a spray nozzle in the shower which means the bathroom, why would I need another?
> 
> John
> [snapback]93179[/snapback]​


Good point there John








Does it reach that far I never tried it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I already ahve a spray nozzle in the shower which means the bathroom, why would I need another?
> ...


Don

It should reach. You will have to notch out the hose holder to allow this to happen. The notch out is a must when you bath small kids.

Thor


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have always used the shower hose. Thought that was just an added bonus...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.
> 
> Was that clear enough without being gross, you use the spray nozzle to clean the toilet bowl.
> 
> ...


To minimize the racing stripes, prior to painting the bowl, take a few squares of TP and set them in there.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

[/quote]

To minimize the racing stripes, prior to painting the bowl, take a few squares of TP and set them in there.








[snapback]93596[/snapback]​[/quote]

yep......

'Mask' the area to prevent 'over-spray'


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This topic has taken a crappy turn for the worse.

I just hold the flush open for a moment, for water movement and an immediate flush of the odor









John


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.Â
> ...


That was good for a laugh!!! Thanks guys!!! It is a good idea though because I don't think my hose will reach without spraying everything.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> It should reach. You will have to notch out the hose holder to allow this to happen. The notch out is a must when you bath small kids.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]93574[/snapback]​


Yeah Thor did it to the 21 but not to the 26 yet
Don't have to bat the young lad remember he get wet all by himself









don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Don
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't blame you there John









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Well...Um...sometimes after using the potty there can be, well "racing stripes" left in the bowl.
> ...


And to think I joined this group to get information on my Outback. Now I know how to avoid racing strips too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah but aleast it's in the Outback









Don


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all!
Haven't been here in a while and thought I let ya'll know why the sprayer is there. RV'ers who boondock(camp w/o hookups) a lot use the spray wand near the commode instead place of the regular flushing. It takes much less water (probably less than a fourth) to get the job done when you have a directed spray. Very important when there are no hookups and you have to break camp to fill/dump or haul stuff in or out.
Debbie K.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

debkirkland said:


> Hi all!
> Haven't been here in a while and thought I let ya'll know why the sprayer is there. RV'ers who boondock(camp w/o hookups) a lot use the spray wand near the commode instead place of the regular flushing. It takes much less water (probably less than a fourth) to get the job done when you have a directed spray. Very important when there are no hookups and you have to break camp to fill/dump or haul stuff in or out.
> Debbie K.
> [snapback]94253[/snapback]​


Very good info Debbie. Thanks for sharing action

Question though, you still need the water pump turned on so when the valve is opened at least on our OB's water is running from the commode is there a bypass on 5er's commodes to shut the water off?

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I want lots of water in my black tank. If I'm that far out of the way I'd use the woods first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> I want lots of water in my black tank. If I'm that far out of the way I'd use the woods first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I want lots of water in my black tank. If I'm that far out of the way I'd use the woods first.
> ...


What they both said









Don


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Question though, you still need the water pump turned on so when the valve is opened at least on our OB's water is running from the commode is there a bypass on 5er's commodes to shut the water off?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]94258[/snapback]​


I don't know as I don't have one myself. Just learned this from another forum of mostly fulltimers who do a lot of boondocking on BLM lands out west. I just assumed that when you use it, the water doesn't flow into the commode, just like the sprayer at your kitchen sink. I will ask them.
Debbie


----------



## debkirkland (Jul 14, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I want lots of water in my black tank.
> [snapback]94275[/snapback]​


That's not a problem. There will be enough water if you let it get full before dumping, which you should always do. Plus, if you've been out boondocking, you'll probably flush things out well when you get to a water source.
Debbie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

debkirkland said:


> ....Just learned this from another forum of mostly fulltimers who do a lot of boondocking on BLM lands out west.
> 
> Debbie
> [snapback]94339[/snapback]​


There's other forums?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There's other forums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Jim
But not as Good as here though









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Other sites??????

I have 2 bookmarks

Outbackers.com
ebay.ca

what else does anyone need









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Other sites??????
> 
> I have 2 bookmarks
> 
> ...


Hotrodders.com


----------

